# 5-8-04



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

fished for about 4 hours and was skunked. I walked a little over an hour checking out the river looking for new spots. I really was walking very fast most of the time. covered lots of ground. The scary thing though was I kept finding homeless camps and such. I was really back in a way from civilization. 
Well sort of at least. If someone would have decided to get a little rowdy. No one would had heard my screams for help. Really kind of unnerving. Fortunately all was well. No runs or anything.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

homeless camps? is the homeless population really that
bad down there?whats the deal with that?why don't the
city clean that up?


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Marc, I really know where you're coming from. I've scouted quite a bit around the confluence and farther south in Berliner Park. SO MANY promising spots- but with the bums and weirdos it just ain't worth it. I used to fish Berliner a lot- great fishing, total seclusion and then I realized I could disapear and nobody would ever know.

Greg- the Scioto around Columbus is a fantastic carp water, unfortunately- the bums really do have camps set up here and there. South of downtown is Berliner Park, it has about 50 softball diamonds on it and yearly national championships are held there. It really gets hopping in the summer. A couple hundred yards thru the woods is the river. Thing is- the friggin perverts love th woods for cruising. Nothing like having a great day and lugging your gear back to the truck and some freak walks by and just kinda leers at you.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

all together I ran into 6 people but 3 camps. I don't know if anyone would bother a fisherman or not. I was there very early in the morning and most everyone was still sleeping. I think that it would be much better to have two guys together. I think that is probably the safest. If anyone wants to give it a go sometime let me know. I found a few promising spots. We could always go and search out some new spots. Just don't be afraid of walking a little ways.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Torch......if you are ever in that area again, try striking up a conversation with them. I wouldn't do that alone, but generally if you strike up a decent conversation, offer them a pack of smokes or something, you will have friends for the rest of your life down there. We have the "good gang" on our side at CFD, so they keep the bad stuff away now. Nothing to worry about


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

if they hurry up and get this gun law in effect or smoothed 
out,you wont have to be worried about drama while your 
fishing  know what iam saying?i know i would feel
alot better having some kind of insurance with me in
a spot like that.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol what the heck is CFD, all you carpers are always talking about it and I have no clue what it is!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

its just a ''code name''they used last year to shake
people off their sent in hopes of grabbing a biggie
out of the river before it was too fished out,i think  ?

they lost me for awhile,not that i was pressed to find
out where they were fishing,but come to find out after
it was revealed i had known of this place for quite some
time before hand  the CFD should have just gave it away from the get but sometimes i miss things  
CFD-Columbus Fire Dept.duhh!i should have caught that.
i knew it had to be close to most of them also,but my
first guess was Clear Fork


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Marc. You're always welcome to come down here and hit the GMR with me. I dont have a spare bed just a big living room and a couple of reclining chairs. Offer is up to anyone who'd like to make arrangements. GMR is about 15 to 20 min from my place. Been on a boat quite a few times just not quite sure on what bank spots are all able to use but if nothing else would be a good time. I hear its good flathead fishing there too but I havent tried yet. Seen lots of carp, some pike and gills there thus far.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Payara I'll be able to sleep much easier tonight. I was thinking something about Clear Fork but I wasn't to sure, never would I of guessed a fire department.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

PAYARA said:


> its just a ''code name''they used last year to shake
> people off their sent in hopes of grabbing a biggie
> out of the river before it was too fished out,i think  ?
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! The secret is out. They had me wondering too.


----------

